# ATI Catalyst 8.2



## malware (Feb 13, 2008)

All ATI card owners may prepare for another new Catalyst very soon. The release notes for ATI Catalyst 8.2 package are already posted online here (download in pdf format), meaning that the new driver download links are to be posted too in a few hours. I'll update the story with active links as soon as they're up and running. Until then prepare yourself for the new Catalyst 8.2.


> Performance improvements with this release of Catalyst includes Company of Heroes DX10 frame rates increasing as much as 20% across all of the ATI Radeon HD 2x00 series of products and on all ATI Radeon HD 3x00 series of products. These performance improvements are even larger (up to 30%) for CrossFire configurations.



*EDIT*: ATI Catalyst 8.2 Display Driver Download

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## CY:G (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice, although i was hoping for more improvements on more games for the 3870 x2....


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 13, 2008)

i also hope for hd3850 agp


----------



## oli_ramsay (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you guys think I should bother getting the new ATi drivers with my old x850xt AGP.  Would I see any performance increases do u think or are they just for the newer cards?  I'm currently using catalyst 8.1.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Do you guys think I should bother getting the new ATi drivers with my old x850xt AGP.  Would I see any performance increases do u think or are they just for the newer cards?  I'm currently using catalyst 8.1.



its worth a try


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 13, 2008)

CY:G said:


> Nice, although i was hoping for more improvements on more games for the 3870 x2....



I'm willing to bet that the performance increases for crossfire configurations should help the 3870 x2 a bit, as well.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> I'm willing to bet that the performance increases for crossfire configurations should help the 3870 x2 a bit, as well.



yes i have a x2 also im hoping for the same


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 13, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Do you guys think I should bother getting the new ATi drivers with my old x850xt AGP.  Would I see any performance increases do u think or are they just for the newer cards?  I'm currently using catalyst 8.1.



It's always worth a try. If you don't get an performance increase, it may bring the more 'behind the scenes' sort of increase(s) such as stability and compatability.

Give it a shot in the mouth, like it's been said, it can't hurt. Well, it could, but it's _extremely_ unlikely.

I love new driver releases!


----------



## Steevo (Feb 13, 2008)

Links don't work.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Links don't work.



they do m8 but its just release notes atm drivers expected to follow in a few hours so it says.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

"Until then prepare yourself for the new Catalyst 8.2."

How do i prepare!!  im cracking under the anticipation.How does one prepare for such a godly event. NEW DRIVER FROM AMD ATI !!!!


----------



## Steevo (Feb 13, 2008)

The release notes link does not work for me.


----------



## wiak (Feb 13, 2008)

did someone save the pdf? :/


----------



## Simri (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the pdf file from:
http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pdf/Catalyst_82.pdf


----------



## wiak (Feb 13, 2008)

Simri said:


> Here is the pdf file from:
> http://game.amd.com/us-en/content/pdf/Catalyst_82.pdf


The page cannot be found

thx


----------



## Simri (Feb 13, 2008)

use the attached file or http link
http://biphome.spray.se/simri/temp/ati/Catalyst_82.pdf


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

damn AMD/ATI... post the driver already!!! my 3870x2 is pretty impresive but it was a PITA to install the 8.1 drivers and get it running. i got 17601 in 3dmark06 with a single x2 runing stock and my q6600 at 3.38ghz. im gonna rerun the same bench when i get the driver installed. 

does a 30% gain in performance mean i will see 185XX on the same clocks?


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 13, 2008)

I have my fingers crossed that these will make my 3870 X2 even faster. Will have to wait and see.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

I can feel the hairs growing back on my face waiting for this driver i need to shave already!!!


----------



## selway89 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmm wounder if my 2900Pro/XT would have much improvement over 7.11s


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

anyone with an X2.... does your card change the gpu/mem speeds to 411mhz when idle? 
i seam to be benching really good but the clocks are wrong.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> anyone with an X2.... does your card change the gpu/mem speeds to 411mhz when idle?
> i seam to be benching really good but the clocks are wrong.



No m8 i have a powercolor 3870x2 and my idle clocks are 300mhz However i did have a standard 3870 that didnt have a idle speed it ran at full 3d clock speeds all the time.So it could be how the card manafacturer has set it up.


----------



## Dos101 (Feb 13, 2008)

8.2's are now up.


----------



## Scrizz (Feb 13, 2008)

selway89 said:


> Hmm wounder if my 2900Pro/XT would have much improvement over 7.11s



it should, give it a go


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

mines nearly dl already hehe ive been camping on the doorstep!!!!!


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hopefully, it will be uploaded to TPU! severs soon.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 13, 2008)

Ill see how these do with a 3850 cause the 8.1s > 7.12 omegas in COD4 surprisingly. Just switched yesterday lol.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

wow lol went from 293kb to 31kb half way through.There must be alot of ati card owners waiting for this lol.


----------



## l33th41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ever since 8.1 I've experienced image corruption in Command and Conquer 3 with crossfire enabled. ( 2x 2900xt 512mb)

I've since reverted back to 7.12... Can anyone verify that this issue exists in 8.2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

ok... i've installed and tested the 8.2 driver and picked up 120pts in 3dmark06. is that good? sorry for the dumbness... im new to ati cards.


----------



## sai- (Feb 13, 2008)

they've fixed the red link problem =D


----------



## CY:G (Feb 13, 2008)

So any reports of the HD3870x2 performance being better, im at work and i cant test it, any info is appreciated...


----------



## erocker (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... i've installed and tested the 8.2 driver and picked up 120pts in 3dmark06. is that good? sorry for the dumbness... im new to ati cards.



If you are running at the same settings, I'd say that is a pretty significant gain!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... i've installed and tested the 8.2 driver and picked up 120pts in 3dmark06. is that good? sorry for the dumbness... im new to ati cards.




What video card are you using?


----------



## mdm-adph (Feb 13, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What video card are you using?



Well, three 8800 GTX's, of course.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

no.... hd3870x2.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ok... i've installed and tested the 8.2 driver and picked up 120pts in 3dmark06. is that good? sorry for the dumbness... im new to ati cards.



LOL 120 points from any half decent card is little enough to call random point difference....

When I compare drivers/os/cards I run 10 3dmark06 runs same settings, take high/low and average of the 10 runs with each card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2008)

niko084 said:


> LOL 120 points from any half decent card is little enough to call random point difference....
> 
> When I compare drivers/os/cards I run 10 3dmark06 runs same settings, take high/low and average of the 10 runs with each card.



that's what i figured. i know from my nvidia setups that the driver update only gives you +/- 5-10 points. i figured the 120point increase was significant. it's definitely not a 30% increase. not even 5%.


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that's what i figured. i know from my nvidia setups that the driver update only gives you +/- 5-10 points. i figured the 120point increase was significant. it's definitely not a 30% increase. not even 5%.



Ya they say up to 30% increase, which means in some programs you will see a bunch on some setups and on others you will see nothing.

I always take 3dmark with a grain of sand, unless they are having REALLY severe problems with drivers its not going to change much, unless they start building them for higher scores.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 13, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> i also hope for hd3850 agp



I thought you ordered one of these cards a long time ago,what happened to it? 

Can anyone confirm support for AGP 3850 boards on these drivers? Supposedly most e-tailers had the cards on stock, but were holding their inventories waiting for the 8.2s to be released...


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

Well Guys so far ive only tested it in counterstrike source and im afraid to say ive actually lost fps ive never seen my card drop to 75fps ever!! in css but it does now most of the time its at or well above 200fps easy but its not making that target anymore not impressed.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 13, 2008)

what would you guys recomend a total reinstal of my old ccc + driver or just the driver??


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 13, 2008)

Personally, I like to uninstall the whole thing and start fresh. If you left an Overdrive setting or something that doesn't work with the new driver, you'll most likely have to end up uninstalling it all anyway.

Does that make sense?


----------



## niko084 (Feb 13, 2008)

I uninstall, run driver cleaner, and then re-install myself.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 13, 2008)

That's the ticket!^^


----------



## WarEagleAU (Feb 13, 2008)

Is it worth downloading with my current card?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2008)

are they fully AGP Compatible since the previous set required a patch.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 13, 2008)

Hopefully I get a little better performance, my AMD rig really seems like crap since my intel mobo pooped..


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 13, 2008)

well im having hard time running UT3 myself, Level 3 Detail and a 1024x768 Resolution, its not any better than a 9800 pro with level 2 and 1024x768.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 14, 2008)

Nitro-Max said:


> Well Guys so far ive only tested it in counterstrike source and im afraid to say ive actually lost fps ive never seen my card drop to 75fps ever!! in css but it does now most of the time its at or well above 200fps easy but its not making that target anymore not impressed.



GUYS I retract this statement its seems there was a issue with old driver files i did uninstall them but it seems some may have got left behind.I wonderd why it did'ent say found new hardware when i rebooted.But i carried on regardless i've now got 8.2 installed properly i used driver cleaner to delete everything and the new install is just as good as the old one in counterstrike source.
I cant see any fps improvement but tbh my card rarely drops below 200fps on a full server.And when i create my own game it sticks at almost a solid 299fps which is the limit anyway in counterstrike source so i couldnt really ask for more this card is a beast .

Dr. Spankenstein & niko084   thanks sent you helped alot


----------



## thegave (Feb 14, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> well im having hard time running UT3 myself, Level 3 Detail and a 1024x768 Resolution, its not any better than a 9800 pro with level 2 and 1024x768.



That doesn't sound promising =(

Anyone know if the AGP hotfix has been officialised and integrated with 8.2?


----------



## IcrushitI (Feb 14, 2008)

*2900 pro to xt*

Some info: I flashed a His 2900pro to xt. Anyone have this problem. Ive tried all the latest cats, the only drivers I can use are the 7.9. Any newer and Battlefield 2 kicks back to the desktop. 7.9 are the only drivers that work.  I can't see how that would have any affect. Flashed a 800 gto2 to 850xt pe and had no problems with any of the cats. I know their 2 different  cards but any takers on this one.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 14, 2008)

My 3DM06 run just gained ~100 marks AND I had kicked my CPU down a notch.

I'm excited!


----------



## ShogoXT (Feb 14, 2008)

First time posting here, but been a reader for a while. I actually was going to register and post originally to say it wasnt a good idea to expect extra performance results from games it didnt even mention, and I was going to post my improved Company of Heroes benchmark results comparison from 8.1, but thats not what happened.

Company of Heroes with everything possible maxed out at 1920x1200 and everything set to Ultra or High (terrain couldnt go ultra on dx9).

Cat. 8.1
DX10 without AA : 22.5 FPS
DX10 with AA 8x : 17.4 FPS

Cat. 8.2
DX10 without AA : 22.8 FPS
DX10 with AA 8x : 17.0 FPS
DX9 without AA : 56.9
DX9 with AA 8x : 41.3

And here I thought maybe the directx10 would be playable now, guess not. I have everything in the CCC at default, Cat AI at standard, Vsync enabled except when app says not to.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Feb 14, 2008)

It's been confirmed at the Guru3D forums, the 8.2 Cats don't work with the 3850 AGP 

AMD really dropped the ball on these boards....:shadedshu


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2008)

15th Warlock said:


> It's been confirmed at the Guru3D forums, the 8.2 Cats don't work with the 3850 AGP
> 
> AMD really dropped the ball on these boards....:shadedshu



The silly slag'eads, they deserve a French press.

:shadedshu

It works fine on my X1950 Pro, but I have yet to benchmark as I feel asleep whilst installing them. That pissed my girlfriend off as we were in mid conversation.


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 14, 2008)

Better than mid shag bud, that really gets their goat.....


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 14, 2008)

well i installed the new 8.2 cats and it shows me as having 2 monitors now anytime i make a new shortcut or folder on the desktop then click refresh it doubles to 2 of the same things cant seem to find a way to get rid of the default monitor or my lg one been through the registry tried everything doing my head in should have stayed with 8.1


----------



## Morgoth (Feb 14, 2008)

15th Warlock said:


> I thought you ordered one of these cards a long time ago,what happened to it?
> 
> Can anyone confirm support for AGP 3850 boards on these drivers? Supposedly most e-tailers had the cards on stock, but were holding their inventories waiting for the 8.2s to be released...



its a preorder i still havent heard anny thing from it


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 14, 2008)

I have a question, and it only slightly bears a connection with this topic - ever since I got 8.1 everything that should bold blue is bold red and everything that is should be bold red is bold blue - why?

ps see screeny:


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 14, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> I have a question, and it only slightly bears a connection with this topic - ever since I got 8.1 everything that should bold blue is bold red and everything that is should be bold red is bold blue - why?
> 
> ps see screeny:



Rather odd. Try fiddling with your browser or your Colour options in CCC.


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 14, 2008)

It seems that these drivers have reduced my 3D mark 06 score by about 100 points. wtf...


----------



## InfDamarvel (Feb 14, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> It seems that these drivers have reduced my 3D mark 06 score by about 100 points. wtf...



This is nothing, could have just been a error in 3dmark, let alone 3dmark doesnt show anything real time. also did you even run 3dmark before you changed drivers.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 14, 2008)

I tried the 8.2's, but anything above 7.11 gives me problems in Bioshock.  So till it works better or I complete the game 7.11 it is.


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 14, 2008)

bytor in your system specs it says 13752 3dmark 06 is that for 2 3870's crossfire? as well as being overclocked?


----------



## TooFast (Feb 14, 2008)

went from 14550 to 14250 in 3d06


----------



## Bytor (Feb 14, 2008)

Yes thats 2 overclocked.


----------



## Whilhelm (Feb 14, 2008)

InfDamarvel said:


> This is nothing, could have just been a error in 3dmark, let alone 3dmark doesnt show anything real time. also did you even run 3dmark before you changed drivers.



Yeah I ran it right before i updated drivers to see the difference. Lost 100 points but it could be just a one time issue. I am going to run it again and double check


----------



## Nitro-Max (Feb 14, 2008)

Bytor said:


> Yes thats 2 overclocked.



Thats the cpu holding you back there mate a nice OC or upgrade and you'll be hitting 17k no problem.


----------



## Rurouni Strife (Feb 15, 2008)

Gained 300 pts in 3dm05.  Over 7.12 anyway, 8.1 wouldn't let me acess the CCC.  Now hopefully the mobo bios flash I did will let me OC higher, I've read that the bios version 1.5 for my mobo has better sucess OC'ing than the one I was using.  Stupid 2.4 ghz holding back my Radeon.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm running this 6000+ about high as it can go.  Waiting for the Phenom's to get closer to 3 gigs before I buy.

Wonder if I could get a better OC on a 6400+ BE?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Try running without Cat AI


ShogoXT said:


> First time posting here, but been a reader for a while. I actually was going to register and post originally to say it wasnt a good idea to expect extra performance results from games it didnt even mention, and I was going to post my improved Company of Heroes benchmark results comparison from 8.1, but thats not what happened.
> 
> Company of Heroes with everything possible maxed out at 1920x1200 and everything set to Ultra or High (terrain couldnt go ultra on dx9).
> 
> ...


----------



## jpierce55 (Feb 16, 2008)

I lost 200 points on 3dmark, but gained 50 points on fur.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 16, 2008)

looks like the AGP problem still exists in the drivers, looks like they are shafting users of the 3850 and lower for AGP support, cause 8.1s suck.


----------



## macpegg (Feb 17, 2008)

Im using 2x 3870s in crossfire and i get 14000k in 3dmark06. Like Bytor i have a 6000+.. And im also waiting for the phenom to be close to 3gigs..  Wish they would hurry up!!!!


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 17, 2008)

macpegg is your rig overclocked at all? yours is nearly the same as mine except for the mobo and vista 64 and i only get 12k with nearly everything running stock speeds. havnt tried o/cing the gfx cards yet


----------



## Bytor (Feb 17, 2008)

macpegg,

I wish I could hit 14000.  Was dicking around today and scored my highest at 13958...


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 17, 2008)

see when your overclocking in crossfire whats the procedure? do you do both cards or just 1 and it auto changes the other?

also i just watched a small instructional video on how to setup crossfire i didnt know i needed 2 of the little connecter cables ive only got 1 on just now ,how much of a difference will that make?


----------



## Bytor (Feb 17, 2008)

I overclock both cards.  I do wish CCC would allow you to move the slider bar 1 number at a time, instead of every 5 or so.

Yes one cable comes with every card for crossfire.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Feb 17, 2008)

I have been waiting for a AtiTrayTool version to be compatible with these 3800 series cards. Not for the above reason, but there are a lot of driver optimizations you can adjust manually instead of dumbly enabling Cat A.I.
This app will also provide a finer adjustment of the core/mem speeds. (Although this is just an illusion, as there are set steps that it has to follow.) 

Check with RivaTuner next time you OC your card in CCC. It will only move in 13MHz increments on the core, I'm unsure about the spacing on the mem clocks.

Also Byto & piebobs71, check my Crossfire thread. You might gain some points if you install you CF according to the instructions.

@ piebobs,

Once you have CF enabled in CCC, on the Overdrive tab you have a drop-down that let's you select each card and OC them separately.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 18, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein,

Could you link to the thread your talking about..

Thanks

I'm using ATI Tools 0.27 with no problems.


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 18, 2008)

im assuming you have to o/c them to the same degree? you cant have 1 at 800/1200 and the other at 825/1246 or something like that.


----------



## Bytor (Feb 18, 2008)

Some of the bench runs I clock the bottom card higher than the top.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 18, 2008)

See If Riva Tuner has been updated, that or Rage3D tweak
http://translate.google.com/transla...refox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&hs=vQO

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4569.html
current beta



Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I have been waiting for a AtiTrayTool version to be compatible with these 3800 series cards. Not for the above reason, but there are a lot of driver optimizations you can adjust manually instead of dumbly enabling Cat A.I.
> This app will also provide a finer adjustment of the core/mem speeds. (Although this is just an illusion, as there are set steps that it has to follow.)
> 
> Check with RivaTuner next time you OC your card in CCC. It will only move in 13MHz increments on the core, I'm unsure about the spacing on the mem clocks.
> ...


----------



## piebobs71 (Feb 18, 2008)

@Dr. Spankenstein ive spent a good few hours today cleaning up wires and reinstalling my cards the way you say in that thread about crossfire and ive gained 400 points(well maybe more as ive less of an o/c on the cpu and ram now),not totally sure where the gain has come from could be the setup could be some reg tweaks i did last night could be the fact im using 2 of the crossfire bridge connectors instead of 1 but 1 thing still remains which im thinking a format is needed to sort ,im not 100% sure whats going on but my desktop only has 3 things on it my computer,bin and a sony phone thing,but if i create a shortcut,new txt file new folder anything they get duplicated and for the life of me i cant figure out why


----------



## JFITZ (Feb 18, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> looks like the AGP problem still exists in the drivers, looks like they are shafting users of the 3850 and lower for AGP support, cause 8.1s suck.



Yeah i went ahead and downloaded the lastest driver for my 3870 and I've been having problems running any games. I uninstalled the 8.2 and reinstalled msi's drivers that it came with.


----------



## macpegg (Feb 19, 2008)

I`ll do another 3dmark test when i get home. and attach a screen shot.  i got 14061 last time i did it, without o.c the cpu or gfx cards.  But i do attach a seperate power supply provided by thermeltake which fits into one of my drive bays to feed the 2nd card, to leviate the pressure on my 650W psu, untill i get myself a 1000w + psu.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 19, 2008)

Dr. Spankenstein said:


> I have been waiting for a AtiTrayTool version to be compatible with these 3800 series cards. Not for the above reason, but there are a lot of driver optimizations you can adjust manually instead of dumbly enabling Cat A.I.


If you disable hardware control, ATT still works for driver tweaks if you pick up the latest Beta.


----------

